# tri tech spray tips



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

I switched to these about 4 years ago...love em ! last a lot longer then gracos,and they mail them right into my mailbox within 3 days ..http://tritechindustries.com/T93R-reversible-tip.php


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

Interesting...I bought a Tritech 360 gun last year and still use it everyday, not a bad gun. I haven't used their tips though as the gun shipped with a 517 which I'll never use...

I may check out the TT tips though, thanks for the info...


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

hey,can you tell me if you ever use that ladder hook that came on the gun?


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

How much are those guns ? And tips I like the 420 nice cant find any prices though ...


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

I wouldn't mind hearing more feedback on these. Never heard of em. They are made in the USA so I do like that.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

prototype66 said:


> I wouldn't mind hearing more feedback on these. Never heard of em. They are made in the USA so I do like that.


Yep be good to get some more reviews on those tips:thumbsup: . I started out with the Titan tips then switched to Graco. Always interested in new improved products that aren't produced in Asia.


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

their guns look nice too.......unfortunately looks can be deceiving. Has anyone bought one of the guns also?


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

prototype66 said:


> their guns look nice too.......unfortunately looks can be deceiving. Has anyone bought one of the guns also?


Well sometimes it can be pretty and work good too, look at me !:whistling2:


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

Scotiadawg said:


> Well sometimes it can be pretty and work good too, look at me !:whistling2:


yea you is kinda purdy!


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

geeze what's all that, with the letters and numbers and stuff ?


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

lol.
beats me! I dun fixed it I recon.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

prototype66 said:


> lol.
> beats me! I dun fixed it I recon.


Okay, but how did you get my friggin picture ? Least the still aint showin in the background!


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

I usually use the flat tips,around 6.00 for them if memory serves me well ,the reversible ones are 15.50 really nice feathered edges and last a long time compared to gracos and titans... just my take on em .if you call them ,they may send you a free sample......


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Tritech is represented here http://www.painttalk.com/members/tritech-industries-9439/ you can send them a pm, email or call if you have questions for them.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

I to like there Tips haven't try there gun. They have a 15' 1/8 whip that I love but for it wanting to clog up or something. Trying to get some laq throw one right now. 
David


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I to like there Tips haven't try there gun. They have a 15' 1/8 whip that I love but for it wanting to clog up or something. Trying to get some laq throw one right now.
> David


Yikes ! How'd that happen ?


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

prototype66 said:


> their guns look nice too.......unfortunately looks can be deceiving. Has anyone bought one of the guns also?


Yes, I did, the T360 lol.....

Lightweight, the swivel isn't great on it, but I find that's the case with most guns. I believe I bought the gun for around $120-130, can't remember exactly as it's been about a year or so. It has easy trigger action even with high pressure, no on/off kick like some guns exhibit. Another plus is that after about a year of regular use with bottom feeder apartment grade flat and semi gloss, no spitting at all so that's saying something. That's pretty much 5 days a week, nearly every week of the year.

This may be the gun that advertises keeping the paint outside the needle section of the gun but then again, it's been a long day and my memory's shot but if so, that would be a large factor in the needle's life span.

Overall I like it but believe it or not, I still prefer the Graco SG20. 4 finger with rubber hand grip and found at HD of all places...discontinued lol...


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

great review Masterpiece, thanks for the info. My contractor gun is about ready to retire.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Does anyone know what Graco RAC the tips are compatible with? V or X?


----------



## paintpro08 (Jun 21, 2008)

Tritech tips are compatible with Graco RAC V


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

paintpro08 said:


> Tritech tips are compatible with Graco RAC V


Thank you, I wish it was the RAC X so I could use them in my G-40. I really like their selection of double orifices.


----------



## paintpro08 (Jun 21, 2008)

I do not believe there is another brand of tips that fits the RAC X guard.


----------



## scbryan7 (Dec 10, 2020)

Do the graco FFLP tips fit the Tritech guard?

What about the Graco Rac X Guard on the Tritech 380 gun?

antning to try the tritech 380 gun but still have access to my current tip collection.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

scbryan7 said:


> Do the graco FFLP tips fit the Tritech guard?
> 
> What about the Graco Rac X Guard on the Tritech 380 gun?
> 
> antning to try the tritech 380 gun but still have access to my current tip collection.


racx tips only fit racx guard. you can use racx guard the t380 no problem.


----------



## scbryan7 (Dec 10, 2020)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> racx tips only fit racx guard. you can use racx guard the t380 no problem.


Got it, thank you!


----------

